# a few questions



## kidpokerlonnie (Oct 25, 2014)

I am having a directv sd dvr installed in a bedroom on an existing. service plan and I was wondering what equipment I would need to then move this system to my garage which is quite a ways from my home. I need information on what satellite dish model I need.. what type of coax and do I need more than one coax ran to receive local channels? Any information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

How far is "quite a ways"? No way to share the same dish as your home's equipment?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Why not just have the installer put it in your garage to start with?


----------



## kidpokerlonnie (Oct 25, 2014)

About 100 yards.

And they want me to install a whole new setup if I have them do so, this is the most financially feasible way as it is about 10 bucks more a month to have them set up second DVR and me move it myself.. I would just like to know the answers to those questions in the original post.. thanks for the replies!


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Since its and SD DVR you can use a phase 3 dish or a slimline dish with a legacy lnb. Not sure where you live so depending on locals you may need the 5 lnb if you go slimline.

For DVR will need 2 rg6 coax runs. 

This should work on all SD dvrs, if you have an r16 you have even more options.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If locals are on the 101, then a round dish is the way to go!


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

mexican-bum said:


> Not sure where you live so depending on locals you may need the 5 lnb if you go slimline.


There profile location indicates Lancing, TN which is within the Knoxville, TN DMA. The SD Locals for that market are on the 119°W so they need either a Phase III LNB Dish or Slimline 5 Dish with legacy LNB. If they were to get all SWM capable equipment then they could use a Slimline SWM 5 LNB dish.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

kidpokerlonnie said:


> About 100 yards.
> 
> And they want me to install a whole new setup if I have them do ...


So just a cautionary comment. If this is a different address, then what you want to do is called account stacking and is a violation of the terms of service. Also, this site has a policy of not helping or discussing doing this.

If it is the same address and using the same account is legitimate, you should be able to get DirecTV to put up the second dish, or run the necessary long coax runs, to get your service working where you want it. There well could be additional cost for the equipment and work, and doing it yourself could well be less costly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

carl6 said:


> you should be able to get DirecTV to put up the second dish, or run the necessary long coax runs, to get your service working where you want it.


DIRECTV® will not run 300 feet of coax cable. RG11 is needed which must be provided and install by customer


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> DIRECTV will not run 300 feet of coax cable. RG11 is needed which must be provided and install by customer


Wouldn't they be allowed to simply put up a second dish though on that structure?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Wouldn't they be allowed to simply put up a second dish though on that structure?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sure


----------



## kidpokerlonnie (Oct 25, 2014)

Same adress, on 11 acres. yes it was more cost effective for me to do it all myself. Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SO did you run a new cable or used another dish?


----------



## kidpokerlonnie (Oct 25, 2014)

Haven't had the fund to do it yet.. so will I need RG6 or RG11 coax? I see two different types referred.. would I need RG11 if it was a 300' span and only need RG6 for a short span? Also I have a dish network dish.. can I buy a phase III lnb and use this dish?


----------



## kidpokerlonnie (Oct 25, 2014)

Have read that the Dtv lnb will fit into the dnetwork slot but wanted to confirm.. if I can save $40 bucks that would be great!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

To run coax the entire 300 feet I would use RG11, and that will cost you a lot more than putting up another dish. Find a used Phase III dish, put it on your barn, and run RG6 from the dish to the DVR. You'll probably need 2 coax (legacy style LNB) unless it is an SWM LNB (and an R16 which is SWM compatible) in which case you will only need one coax.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=od1820-bx&d=directv-18-in.-x-20-in.-triple-lnb-multi-satellite-antenna(od1820-bx) is the dish you want.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

kidpokerlonnie said:


> Have read that the Dtv lnb will fit into the dnetwork slot but wanted to confirm.. if I can save $40 bucks that would be great!


No, I don't think so.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

One is rectangular, while other is a combo of rectangular and oval shape, dimensions are different too.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

kidpokerlonnie said:


> Haven't had the fund to do it yet.. so will I need RG6 or RG11 coax? I see two different types referred.. would I need RG11 if it was a 300' span and only need RG6 for a short span? Also I have a dish network dish.. can I buy a phase III lnb and use this dish?


The old 2 lnb Dish pointed at 110 and 119 (and some only had 1 lnb that pointed at 1 orbit position).

You could use a single lnb dish to pickup DirecTV on 101. However, if the above information about 119 is correct (and I suspect it is), this would not work in your situation.

The DirecTV Phase 3 triple LNBs (101/110/119) were a different size than the smaller dishes (as P Smith says). The DirecTV 3 lnb will NOT slide into the arm of these.

Here is one for $35 or BEST OFFER. Just offer something low and see if they bite:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Directv-18x20-Phase-Triple-LNB-Dish-Antenna-DSA-20MA-III-Complete-Full-Kit-3-20-/271636843759?pt=US_Antennas_Dishes&hash=item3f3ed14cef


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

kidpokerlonnie said:


> Have read that the Dtv lnb will fit into the dnetwork slot but wanted to confirm.. if I can save $40 bucks that would be great!


It's really the other way around, you could use a old directv phase II dish to watch dish network and directv simultaneously. As it pointed at 101, 110 and 119 and used standard lnb's without built in switches.

My dad had this setup in the early 00's.

Just needed a sw21 switch on 110 and 119 lnb and a 22khz switch for directv 101 and 119.

So I believe what you heard was just backwards


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can def use a Dish 500 with DP Dual LNB to get DIRECTV® 101


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Cheapest option would be a DTV single LNB dish: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=46DTVDE2&d=DIRECTV-18-Dish-Antenna-with-Dual-Output-LNB-and-Mount-(46DTVDE2)&c=DIRECTV
Which is only $28 + shipping. And just do without local channels (unless getting locals Over The Air is possible?)


----------

